
How to convince people to buy without being pushy - gresquare
https://everyonehatesmarketers.com/convince-people-to-buy/
======
jackhack
>>You started to read 100 books a year, you are also known to spend three
months vacation every year and you wake up at 4:00AM every morning.

Groan. Another 4-hour-workweek virtue signaling superman here to tell us how
we're all inferior?

He starts off with an analogy about an airport and red/purple/green bags that
makes no sense at all. Switched it off, no time for this nonsense.

~~~
dkersten
I didn't listen to this, but I have read The Brain Audit and it was actually a
decent book. Some of it was pretty obvious, but some was quite enlightening.
Of course, I say that as someone who read it while not having anything to sell
and therefore didn't try it out, but it lines up with other stfd I've read
elsewhere.

------
lecarore
Oooh my, as a French person, that French accent is unbearable ^^ but it looks
promising

~~~
gresquare
Ah!!!! You'll get used to it after a while I promise.

------
kinkrtyavimoodh
Can someone explain the red-bag purple-bag analogy they use at the beginning?
Made no sense to me.

~~~
wyldfire
It's not a great analogy IMO. It's just stating that if you don't address all
of your customers' concerns, they will stall. I've got seven metrics [red
bags] on which I evaluate these vendors, and your webpage covers five of them
in ten bullet points. I wonder if it will handle these other two criteria,
hmm. I'd better put this in a queue to think about later (keep waiting for my
bags). Vs: "all my bags are here, shut up and take my money!"

